# wild camping ISLE OF SKY



## TJJ (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi
  we are going to scotland in may,
  does anyone no of any wild camping in the isle of sky.
  Cheers.
            Tjj


----------



## zeezee16 (Feb 26, 2010)

TJJ said:


> Hi
> we are going to scotland in may,
> does anyone no of any wild camping in the isle of sky.
> Cheers.
> Tjj


there's loads, have a look in the scotland section, Im sure you will find something there.
We were up there last july.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 26, 2010)

Go to the Talisker Distillery, pass the shop and Signed wall, on the edge of the Loch is a large car park, enjoy.

Happy  Camping


----------



## Belgian (Feb 26, 2010)

*Skye*



TJJ said:


> Hi
> we are going to scotland in may,
> does anyone no of any wild camping in the isle of sky.
> Cheers.
> Tjj



Ask our member Sagart, he lives overthere and he is very helpfull (for a Scotsman that is   - no offence, please )


----------



## TJJ (Mar 1, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Go to the Talisker Distillery, pass the shop and Signed wall, on the edge of the Loch is a large car park, enjoy.
> 
> Happy  Camping



cheers for that will give it a go.....


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wild Skye*

There is quite alot as long as you not afraid to drive down some of the smaller routes a beauty is down towards Sleat take the turning when you come of the bridge on the A851 down towards Armadale where ferry comes in look at map and you will see of this main!!! road a small unnumbered road that does a horseshoe route on this little peninsular it goes aroound to the other coast and back to the A851 when you reach the far side you can pull off on grass overlooking Cullins did it last year sunset to die for waves gentle on beach bbq bottle of red it was perfect. But i am very bias as my name showes this place is my heaven. Glen Brittle camp site also great basic £10.00 night so cheap on beach atmosphere wonderful as said before walkers climbers photographers paradise.  Please look after my Skye.


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

skye said:


> there is quite alot as long as you not afraid to drive down some of the smaller routes a beauty is down towards sleat take the turning when you come of the bridge on the a851 down towards armadale where ferry comes in look at map and you will see of this main!!! Road a small unnumbered road that does a horseshoe route on this little peninsular it goes aroound to the other coast and back to the a851 when you reach the far side you can pull off on grass overlooking cullins did it last year sunset to die for waves gentle on beach bbq bottle of red it was perfect. But i am very bias as my name showes this place is my heaven. Glen brittle camp site also great basic £10.00 night so cheap on beach atmosphere wonderful as said before walkers climbers photographers paradise.  Please look after my skye.



sounds just the job a bottle of red, bbq and the beach.
    Thankyou.. John....


----------



## runnach (Mar 2, 2010)

TJJ said:


> sounds just the job a bottle of red, bbq and the beach.
> Thankyou.. John....



Bottle of red, BBQ and a bit of sand. waves crashing...Absolute bliss.

If you are lucky the occasional seal fishing ...very lucky a whale or porpoise for a visual treat.

Billy Butlins outfit or Pontinsland will never extract a penny!!!.

Channa


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 2, 2010)

skye said:


> when you reach the far side you can pull off on grass overlooking Cullins did it last year sunset to die for waves gentle on beach bbq bottle of red it was perfect.



Is this spot near Tarskavaig, Tokavaig or Ord?

Thanks ...


----------



## keithhep (Mar 2, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Is this spot near Tarskavaig, Tokavaig or Ord?
> 
> Thanks ...



It's in between, here's a piccy of the view.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 3, 2010)

keithhep said:


> It's in between, here's a piccy of the view.



In between which?  There's three places


----------



## keithhep (Mar 3, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> Is this spot near Tarskavaig, Tokavaig or Ord?
> 
> Thanks ...



Sorry about that, should have said between Tarskavaig, Tokavaig. Just drive the road & you wont miss it, it's a large grassy area, but firm under foot (gravel in places) very firm surface with the view on my pic. Don't worry about the hamlets you may not even see where they are, but I found it first time.


----------

